# Home needed for female mini-lop- Wheeling, WV!



## chinmom (Feb 2, 2008)

Several months ago I was introduced to Sophie, an 8-week-old white mini-lop. I advised the new owners that she had malocclusion and would frequently need vet care. The lop is now 7 1/2 months old, and the owners have decided that they don't have time to properly care for her anymore. I will be picking her up tomorrow or Monday, and wanted to see if anyone was interested. After I spoke with them about different vets, they decided to use the vet that I use for my chinchillas and Georgie. I can get those vet records and send them along to whoever adopts her. 

The owners know that I run a chinchilla rescue and have taken in rabbits on a few occasions. I know that I cannot keep her, but they also said that she would go to a shelter if I didn't take her. :shock: So that left me in no position to say no to them. 

She will come with all of the supplies needed (cage, water bottle, feed, etc.), and there is no adoption fee. As far as I know she is not spayed. She WILL need an owner who understands malocclusion and is willing to take her to the vet every 5-6 weeks to have her teeth clipped. My vet charges $12 for that and to have her nails trimmed. I'm not sure what other vets would charge. 

If you can help, PLEASE let me know. I am slightly overrun with chinchillas right now, and do not really have the room for another bun. 

I am willing to travel to take her to her new home. I will drive about 2 hours, more if a gas donation can be made.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 2, 2008)

:shock:WV BUNNY OMG!!

I'll try and get one of my friends to take her. But a transport would be needed to get her. I'll try and talk one into getting her! And I'll teach them abooutBut no gurantee so don't expect nothing.

Mom would never let me take in another though.


----------



## chinmom (Feb 3, 2008)

Hehe, I thought you'd jump on this one!! 

She was really sweet when I met her. Where in WV are you? You can send it to me in a PM if you want. I can see about getting pictures after I pick her up.


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, I was skimming and seen WV and I got excited!

How urgent is this? Because if you really can't keep her long I could probablytake care ofher for a couple weeks and find her a home in my city.

And I live about 3 hours away from you. I don't really wanna give out much more than that if I don't have to, you know? But if need eventually, I will.


----------



## hondafreak18 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi. i am a chinchilla owner as well, and as much as id love to help the poor little rabbit, i already have one and wish you best of luck. But you said you was over run by chinchaillas and was wondering if you would ever part with any of them.I have a 4 month old chin, and was looking for maybe a young female partner and a buddy. If you could get back to me at [email protected]. Please and thank you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 9, 2011)

ray:


----------



## logansmommy (Feb 1, 2012)

Do you still have this bunny? If so I am interested! Please feel free to call me. 3042813940 my name is Jennifer


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 1, 2012)

Just pointing out that this is a 4 year old thread so this bunny probably found a new home long ago.


----------



## chinmom (Feb 1, 2012)

She was actually pts. Her malocclusion got very bad very quickly. It just wasn't humane to keep her with me.


----------

